# The Office - 11/16 - The Merger



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I can't talk about this episode right now, I have this overwhelming need to go to Staples and buy a shredder.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

It was ok, but I hate extended shows that mess up everything else.

the big guy should have sued them for inappropriate touching, not quit 

Z


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

I love the dynamic building with Dwight and Andy. Things can only get worse (or better!) there. Michael shoud read corporates memo's.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

zordude said:


> It was ok, but I hate extended shows that mess up everything else.
> 
> the big guy should have sued them for inappropriate touching, not quit
> 
> Z


They could have squeezed him in.


----------



## Ekims (Oct 18, 2002)

Was all excited about seeing it tonight and it sort of let me down. Usually, I don't mind a little product placement, but the shredder was obnoxious.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=327381http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=327381

There's already a thread for this episode.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

This thread was started first, so I'll go with this.

WHAT AN EPISODE! Best in the series if you ask me.

The scene with Toby greeting Jim was hilariously awkward. "Is that a new thing?" "Uh... no... sorry"

Jim & Pam at the end was great and sad...


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

First...curse you busyba...posting this ep discussion post one minute before I did! Grrr..... 

In any case, on with the ep discussion...

"Where'd you get that salad?"

(beat) "Staples." 

Some thoughts...



Spoiler



The Pam-Jim interchanges were cringeworthy in terms of watching her body language and reactions and as we all predicted, it appears that the remainder of this season will much like the last one, only it's Pam pining for Jim on the sidelines while he and Karen continue to grow closer. Any thoughts as to where this all will lead?



"I know by the end of fourth grade, I hung out with the lunch lady the most."

_The Scranton Witch Project_...priceless.

This episode also provided a whole host of immensely quotable lines.

November 30th brings us the Ricky Gervais/Stephen Merchant-written episode...spoiler for those who wish not to know the synopsis...



Spoiler



Entitled "The Convict", Michael tries to be supportive when he finds out one of his new employees -- presumably someone from the Stamford branch -- has a prison record.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> "I know by the end of fourth grade, I hung out with the lunch lady the most."


 That was so sad...

Also, his comment about "This is just like when Jeff and mom moved in together... I had to take care of the mess" (paraphrasing)... Michael Scott is a really interesting character.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I don't like Andy, but it will be great to have another person trying to magrinalize Dwight.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> I don't like Andy, but it will be great to have another person trying to magrinalize Dwight.


Their exchange in the elevator was classic.  I bet both of them walked away thinking they won it too.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Best product placement evar!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Ughh... Just realized SuperSized "The Office" caused me to miss "The O.C."


----------



## mgk (Oct 23, 2003)

you know i kinda do want one of those shredders after watching that. 

Part that made me laugh the most was Stanley sitting at his desk and the new black guy trying to to get his attention.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

I just started watching this season and I have to say Jim is shallow, condescending, insensitive and all around self-absorbed. Pam, move on! The guy is a cocky jerk!

(But given her low self-esteem, she'll probably continue to pine away after him.)


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

TiVo'Brien said:


> I just started watching this season and I have to say Jim is shallow, condescending, insensitive and all around self-absorbed. Pam, move on! The guy is a cocky jerk!
> 
> (But given her low self-esteem, she'll probably continue to pine away after him.)


How do you get all that? He is a rejected man, there is a possible new love interest, and as far as he knows she doesn't want him the way he _wanted_ her. She shot him down, she should suffer a little for that.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

TiVo'Brien said:


> I just started watching this season and I have to say Jim is shallow, condescending, insensitive and all around self-absorbed. Pam, move on! The guy is a cocky jerk!
> 
> (But given her low self-esteem, she'll probably continue to pine away after him.)


You said it all-you just started watching this season. You don't know anything.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

"What is that? A squid's eye?"


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

"Take a picture, it will last longer." So Creed did.

The severance pay angle popped into my head as soon as Michael said "You're fired".

Now that Jim is officially number 2 in the chain of command, it would be a really bad for him to get involved with either of the women.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

"Ditto, brother"

CREED ROCKS!


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

ElJay said:


> Best product placement evar!


I'm not seeing it. I thought maybe you were saying that the poster was a demotivator, but the only one I see for teamwork is this one:


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

JETarpon said:


> I'm not seeing it. I thought maybe you were saying that the poster was a demotivator, but the only one I see for teamwork is this one:


It looks like it is this poster, not a demotivator. The caption is "Teamwork is the Fuel That Allows Common People to Obtain Uncommon Results."


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Michael: "I am in your crack!"

Michael to the new black guy: "Here, I'll show you where the slaves sit. or [mumble]"

And the squid's eye quote from earlier. All really great lines! The one about the slaves made me and my wife groan out loud!


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

Shaunnick said:


> I love the dynamic building with Dwight and Andy. Things can only get worse (or better!) there. Michael shoud read corporates memo's.


At the beginning of the scene at the end, I got the vibe that Dwight and Andy were going to put their differences aside and work together for.... well, I really didn't get that far.... maybe to take down Jim or something. Anyway, apparently I was wrong.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

MickeS said:


> That was so sad...
> 
> Also, his comment about "This is just like when Jeff and mom moved in together... I had to take care of the mess" (paraphrasing)... Michael Scott is a really interesting character.


Yeah, we learned two things about Michael's past this episode that have likely defined him.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Ughh... Just realized SuperSized "The Office" caused me to miss "The O.C."


Your tivo is trying to tell you something...don't fault it 

But seriously, that's why every Sunday I go to the history list and look for the next week. Catches a huge % of upcoming errors, but not necessarily all.

------------
I dont see the teamwork poster as being product placement at all. Just looking at the pic, i see nothing that's placement.

I did get the staples email telling me to watch but I was watching anyway. I thought it was a stupid placement and the shredder actually looked like a cheapo kmart one that they tossed a sticker on, nothing significant like an industrial strength one.

AMEN about the perfume..it should be banned from any public place  If they can regulate smoking indoors, why not perfume...it's just as annoying


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Great episode! But damn supersized stuff screwed up my DVR ...I recorded Earl in front of Office, and 30 Rock after the show in hopes of catching ALL of the Office..but of course it cut off part of the very ending..I saw Creed say his thing..then all I caught was a split second of Dwight talking smack to Andy on the way out of the elevator....what all did the two of them say?


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

TiVo'Brien said:


> I just started watching this season and I have to say Jim is shallow, condescending, insensitive and all around self-absorbed. Pam, move on! The guy is a cocky jerk!
> 
> (But given her low self-esteem, she'll probably continue to pine away after him.)


I'll agree with others here and suggest that you REALLY take time to watch the first two seasons if possible. There are a lot of nuances to these characters that can't be picked up in just a half-a-season. I think if you watch the whole series so far, you will see there are no real "jerks" here (well, maybe Creed  ), just different people... which is one of the things that's best about this show, IMHO.


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

There were too many good parts to point out.  

I just loved this whole episode. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

I didn't realize that the shredder was an ad till I saw the staples ad. I loved that he shredded the wrong CC


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

warrenevans said:


> I didn't realize that the shredder was an ad till I saw the staples ad. I loved that he shredded the wrong CC


Same here. And even after realizing it was product placement it didn't bother me. Persoanally, I like product placement. I'd much rather see a can of Coke on a desk than a can of Cola. And so what if a Coke commercial comes on in the next commercial break?


----------



## mwl001 (Dec 5, 2002)

Opinions on product placement aside, I do find it amusing that TiVo users are complaining about commercials!

Did you put your TiVo away for the winter? Hit the skip button!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

mwl001 said:


> Opinions on product placement aside, I do find it amusing that TiVo users are complaining about commercials!
> 
> Did you put your TiVo away for the winter? Hit the skip button!


yeah, i had NO IDEA there was a staples commercial on during the Office


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I thought it was somewhat funny since as we know from the past episodes, Staples and DM are compititors and Jan was all mad at the defection to Staples, yet they are using a Staples branded shreder in their office (with some snazzy painted logo, unlike the simple stamped one on the real product).


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

I don't mind the staples ad's... it's the stupid American Express commercials that I can't stand basically because they make no scense. Does she pay the people on her show with American Express, because it doesn't show her using the card anywhere??

Anyway.. I loved this episode.. and I can't wait to see more betweeen Dwight and Andy.. 
I actually agree with what Jim is doing.... Let Pam suffer for a little while.. she had her chance, twice and turned him down twice. He had no choice but to move on... 

Gotta love the home made Micheal movies. What was the other one they showed on a previous episode?? 

How did Creed get his computer back?? and I'm glade they brought more people back with them... The lady didn't quit too, did she? 

Who was it that asked when they actually get work done?? They spent all day playing computer games in Stamford..


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Lopey said:


> I don't mind the staples ad's... it's the stupid American Express commercials that I can't stand basically because they make no scense. Does she pay the people on her show with American Express, because it doesn't show her using the card anywhere??


But the fact that she has the card allows her to liver her life they way she wants it. The warm blue-green glow makes her heart feel good!


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Lee L said:


> But the fact that she has the card allows her to liver her life they way she wants it. The warm blue-green glow makes her heart feel good!


I wouldn't even know if that is what she says in the commercial.. She loses me as soon as I see her face show up...
The way they mentioned it before the first commercial, I thought people from The Office were going to be in the commercial


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

Lee L said:


> I thought it was somewhat funny since as we know from the past episodes, Staples and DM are compititors and Jan was all mad at the defection to Staples, yet they are using a Staples branded shreder in their office (with some snazzy painted logo, unlike the simple stamped one on the real product).


I didn't realize that it was product placement until I saw the Staples commercial later, but like you I did realize immediately that it was a Staples branded shredder and caught the irony. I like to think they were doing product placement, while at the same time making fun of product placement, because what's his name made such a big deal of it, almost to the point of being ridiculous.

And of course, if that's what they were doing, that makes it okay.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks like the full version of "Lazy Scranton" is available on NBC's site and as I suspected, it is indeed...



Spoiler



...another "Michael Scott Joint"


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Lee L said:


> I thought it was somewhat funny since as we know from the past episodes, Staples and DM are compititors and Jan was all mad at the defection to Staples, yet they are using a Staples branded shreder in their office (with some snazzy painted logo, unlike the simple stamped one on the real product).


are they really competitors? I thought D-M was just a paper distributor and didn't deal in any other office supplies. If they needed something like a shredder, they would have to buy it from Staples or some other true office supply company.


----------



## jschuman (Feb 20, 2001)

jking said:


> Looks like the full version of "Lazy Scranton" is available on NBC's site and as I suspected, it is indeed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, that's just freakin' hilarious. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

ElJay said:


> Best product placement evar!


I LOVED that look that she gave Michael after he said "Was your dad a GI?" to Karen.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Lee L said:


> I thought it was somewhat funny since as we know from the past episodes, Staples and DM are compititors and Jan was all mad at the defection to Staples, yet they are using a Staples branded shreder in their office (with some snazzy painted logo, unlike the simple stamped one on the real product).


Staples and DM are not competitors. In fact, thanks to Michael, Staples now carries DM products. That was a huge deal because Staples used to have an exclusive deal with Hammermill.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Jenna Fischer was particularly hot.


----------



## mwl001 (Dec 5, 2002)

Actually, I'm pretty sure Staples and DM are competitors, it's been awhile since I've seen it, but I'll reference the episode where Jan and Michael are at Chili's with Tim Meadows making the deal with the City of Scranton. I'm pretty sure Michael's main goal is to differentiate DM from the large office superstores despite their lower prices.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Lopey said:


> Gotta love the home made Micheal movies. What was the other one they showed on a previous episode??


It was his "video report" to corporate about what the Scranton office were doing, I think.... was there one more?


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

ClutchBrake said:


> Staples and DM are not competitors. In fact, thanks to Michael, Staples now carries DM products. That was a huge deal because Staples used to have an exclusive deal with Hammermill.


No, it was the other way around. Staples had an exclusive with Hammermill and Michael negotiated with Hammermill to allow DM to sell Hammermill products.

Also, last season, on the episode where Michael and Jan had the meeting with Tim Meadows's character at Chili's, where they were negotiating for the contract with the local government, they said that they were bidding against other office suppliers. I think they mentioned Office Depot and possibly Office Max and Staples as well.

They've never really gone into much detail of what exactly DM does. I think the most they've said was last season during the Take Your Daughters to Work Day episode, one of the kids asks Michael (or Jim?) what DM does, and he says that they don't actually make paper, but they buy paper from bigger companies and sell it to smaller companies.

I don't think they've said whether or not DM sells products other than paper, but they are definitely in competition with Staples over paper, which doesn't mean they won't buy a shredder from Staples if they need one.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

mwl001 said:


> Actually, I'm pretty sure Staples and DM are competitors, it's been awhile since I've seen it, but I'll reference the episode where Jan and Michael are at Chili's with Tim Meadows making the deal with the City of Scranton. I'm pretty sure Michael's main goal is to differentiate DM from the large office superstores despite their lower prices.


I was thinking the same thing. I thought Hammermill had an exclusive deal to sell through Staples until Michael made the deal at the convention with the Hammermill rep (not a Staples rep) to sell their products also through DM. Some have speculated that the deal wasn't legit, and that may be true, but the point is Michael was making the deal with Hammermill, not Staples.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I thought this was one of the best eps of the season. Good to see some new people mixed in. Dwight and Andy should be fun as they battle to see who is #3. :up:


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

wow, no one has mentioned one of the funniest exchanges in the episodes

where the new girl said "who is bob vance?" and Philis said "you have a lot to learn"

later on once the new girl found out about him and said something to Philis like "Bob Vance, from vance refrigeration!" Philis "there you go" 

LOVED IT


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> wow, no one has mentioned one of the funniest exchanges in the episodes
> 
> where the new girl said "who is bob vance?" and Philis said "you have a lot to learn"
> 
> ...


"you have a lot to learn, missy!!"



(I think the "Missy" part makes it funnier)


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> "you have a lot to learn, missy!!"
> 
> 
> 
> (I think the "Missy" part makes it funnier)


oh yeah that's it, it was late last night when i watched it


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

I also liked Kelly's recap of what's been happening in "her" life.


----------



## icmoney (Aug 22, 2005)

MickeS said:


> I LOVED that look that she gave Jim after he said "Was your dad a GI?" to Karen.


It was Michael, not Jim, that made the comment to Karen.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

The other african american guy wasn't trying to get stanley's attention. He was making some preposterous gestures as if he was glad to have another african american on the team. And stanley's facial expression as a result was priceless.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Yes, as we discussed in one of the palst threads, in the The Office universe, Hammermill only sold through Staples. Michael got the rep to also do a deal with DM at the convention. Jan was surprised he worked it out and very happy about it.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

icmoney said:


> It was Michael, not Jim, that made the comment to Karen.


D'oh! That's what I meant of course.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I was waiting for Toby to come back to check on the files, only to find them shredded.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

getbak said:


> I also liked Kelly's recap of what's been happening in "her" life.


 Yeah that was great. "So, what's new in your life?"
"Uh, I just told you?"


----------



## Bondelev-1 (Nov 27, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> The other african american guy wasn't trying to get stanley's attention. He was making some preposterous gestures as if he was glad to have another african american on the team. And stanley's facial expression as a result was priceless.


That whole interchange was hilarious. The new guy did a completely half-hearted version of the "Black Power" fist, but was obviously afraid of being seen by white people.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

TiVo'Brien said:


> I just started watching this season and I have to say Jim is shallow, condescending, insensitive and all around self-absorbed. Pam, move on! The guy is a cocky jerk!


I know this has been said, but you _really_ need to get caught up with S1 and S2. Jim is far from being insensitive, and Pam is actually the insensitive one imho.

I'm actually proud of Jim for finally moving on, at least for now. He put himself out there -- not once but TWICE -- and Pam shot him down both times. And then even after she called off the wedding she didn't make much of an effort to go after Jim or make things right with him. He's the injured party, not her, so turnabout is fair play. I think it will be good for her to pine for him for awhile, instead of the other way around.

And I really like Karen, so it will be interesting to see how this new triangle plays out. Even though I know that Pam is the one for Jim in the end.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

Magnolia88 said:


> I'm actually proud of Jim for finally moving on, at least for now. He put himself out there -- not once but TWICE -- and Pam shot him down both times. And then even after she called off the wedding she didn't make much of an effort to go after Jim or make things right with him. He's the injured party, not her, so turnabout is fair play.


Well, to be fair, Pam wasn't really "available" at the time for Jim to make the move on her. She was confused, and that's okay. She rejected him, sure, but he should have expected it at least a little bit, seeing as how she was engaged at the time.



> I think it will be good for her to pine for him for awhile, instead of the other way around.


I wonder if she'll end up going on a date with Toby out of frustration?


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

*"Ohhh Champagne!"*


----------



## smickola (Nov 17, 2004)

Jim's obviously done a very good job of convincing himself that he's over Pam. But that won't last too long...yes, Karen's hot, but Pam is so perfect for Jim that he won't be able to stop himself from falling for her again as they interact more and more. She's too damn cute!


----------



## mattpol (Jul 23, 2003)

Bob Vance, Vance Refrigeration.


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

Getting Andy and Dwight together to fight amongst themselves is a brilliant move by the writers. It's amazing how both are total suck-ups, but in completely different ways.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

mportuesi said:


> Getting Andy and Dwight together to fight amongst themselves is a brilliant move by the writers. It's amazing how both are total suck-ups, but in completely different ways.


what is love?.... baby don't hurt me... don't hurt me.... no more


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

I thought for sure Dwigt would go off when he heard about Jim's position, but instead... "Who's number 3?" Shows his focus for the time being is in beating Andy and not on Jim.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I loved that Andy and Dwight both believe that you should never be the person to break off a handshake. I wonder how long the two of them continued on like that.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

smickola said:


> Jim's obviously done a very good job of convincing himself that he's over Pam. But that won't last too long...yes, Karen's hot, but Pam is so perfect for Jim that he won't be able to stop himself from falling for her again as they interact more and more. She's too damn cute!


Well said.

Jim sending the faxes to Dwight from Future Dwight. Pam getting Dwight to run around the office building...

They have lots to share, and will be great together.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Wow. I totally misunderstood the whole Staples/Hammermill thing.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

with jim's back to pam, will he be installing a mirror at his desk?


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

I can't figure out why Ryan really wanted Jim's old desk that bad. I want to be as far away from my boss as possible in my office, and I really don't want my monitor screen pointing directly towards his office. How else could I read this forum while at work?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

jking said:


> I can't figure out why Ryan really wanted Jim's old desk that bad. I want to be as far away from my boss as possible in my office, and I really don't want my monitor screen pointing directly towards his office. How else could I read this forum while at work?


I don't think he wanted it badly, rather he just returned to it because that's where he was not too long ago.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I loved that Dwigt didn't even notice that all Pam had in her hand was a digital thermometer. 

And the "Merger Breakfast" with food only for the new people was classic Michael Scott.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> I don't think he wanted it badly, rather he just returned to it because that's where he was not too long ago.


You misunderstood me. I wondered why RYAN wanted the seat, not Jim.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> I loved that Dwigt didn't even notice that all Pam had in her hand was a digital thermometer.
> 
> And the "Merger Breakfast" with food only for the new people was classic Michael Scott.


Not only that, he called them guests and visitors. Not exactly welcoming them for a long stay.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Lee L said:


> Not only that, he called them guests and visitors. Not exactly welcoming them for a long stay.


... and he was wondering how to get them to work as a team. Isolating the newcomers is not a great way to promote unity.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

jking said:


> Looks like the full version of "Lazy Scranton" is available on NBC's site and as I suspected, it is indeed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Scott!


----------



## spear (Oct 11, 2006)

PJO1966 said:


> I was waiting for Toby to come back to check on the files, only to find them shredded.


I think Toby wanted them shredded. Like Kevin said, they don't give him much responsibility but they do let him shred company documents.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> I was waiting for Toby to come back to check on the files, only to find them shredded.


That's actually what I kept waiting for too, since Toby didn't explicitly say what to do with them, but I guess since they were showing off the shredder, it would be kind of a buzzkill on the product placement if it turned out that he shredded stuff that wasn't supposed to be shredded.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

The funniest thing about the genuine and ernest, yet completely blatant, product placement that they did on this episode is that the episode of 30 Rock that immediately followed it mercilessly mocked the whole product placement concept.


----------



## mportuesi (Nov 11, 2002)

jking said:


> You misunderstood me. I wondered why RYAN wanted the seat, not Jim.


Ryan's trying to get some sort of career advancement, any sort of advancement. Going back to his old seat would be a symbolic step backwards. Classic defense of turf.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

mportuesi said:


> Ryan's trying to get some sort of career advancement, any sort of advancement. Going back to his old seat would be a symbolic step backwards. Classic defense of turf.


It might be simpler than that. His old seat is probably closer to his girlfriend.


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

Where have I seen the new black guy before? I thought it was Adrian Lester (the campaign manager in Primary Colors), but it didn't seem to show him in the credits.

The exchange between him and the other black guy (forget his name) was priceless.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

jking said:


> You misunderstood me. I wondered why RYAN wanted the seat, not Jim.


'Cause moving desks is a PITA?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> 'Cause moving desks is a PITA?


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

MMMM... PITA....

:: sticks tongue out and drools ::


----------



## jschuman (Feb 20, 2001)

BriGuy20 said:


> Where have I seen the new black guy before? I thought it was Adrian Lester (the campaign manager in Primary Colors), but it didn't seem to show him in the credits.
> 
> The exchange between him and the other black guy (forget his name) was priceless.


hmm, well I've seen him in 2 things:
- some commercials
- He was a 'regular' extra on Seinfeld - working at J. Pederman. I remember him specifically from the 'get well, get well soon, we wish you to get well' episode.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

BriGuy20 said:


> The exchange between him and the other black guy (forget his name) was priceless.


The "other black guy" is Stanley, the big fan of Pretzel Day.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

I can't believe, well ok.. i can believe that Micheal took the time to go out and let air out of everyones tires, but then doesn't take any out of his own tires and tires to blame Bob Vance... who was it that caught that anyway?


----------



## Ave (Aug 31, 2006)

BriGuy20 said:


> Where have I seen the new black guy before? I thought it was Adrian Lester (the campaign manager in Primary Colors), but it didn't seem to show him in the credits.
> 
> The exchange between him and the other black guy (forget his name) was priceless.


He is in the Fruit of the Loom commercials as the Grape, and in the Washington Mutual commercials.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

He's Wayne Wilderson.


----------



## thurston608 (Nov 9, 2006)

i freakin love this show. what a great episode....i did think the staples plug was a lil much myself...


----------



## brianp6621 (Nov 22, 1999)

TiVo'Brien said:


> I just started watching this season and I have to say Jim is shallow, condescending, insensitive and all around self-absorbed. Pam, move on! The guy is a cocky jerk!
> 
> (But given her low self-esteem, she'll probably continue to pine away after him.)


After your comments on last weeks episode and now this, I think it is fair to say you don't get this show. 

Edit...

Or as others said, if I hadn't smeeked, you really need to watch S1 and S2.


----------



## Raimi (Mar 17, 2005)

Great show. The office is by far my favorite comedy.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> "you have a lot to learn, missy!!"
> 
> 
> 
> (I think the "Missy" part makes it funnier)


The missy part would make it funnier if she'd actually said missy. 

"You have a lot to learn about this town, sweetie."


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

TiVo'Brien said:


> I just started watching this season and I have to say Jim is shallow, condescending, insensitive and all around self-absorbed. Pam, move on! The guy is a cocky jerk!
> 
> (But given her low self-esteem, she'll probably continue to pine away after him.)


I don't really understand how you could start watching the show this season, without seeing the last two seasons and get what is really going on. The shows are really dependant on each other, and not independent like other comedy's like Everybody Love Raymond, or King of Queens. Especially since this season started off with Jim at another location... you totally miss out on the history between Jim and everyone else at the Scranton office. If I were TivoBrien, I would record this season, and start watching season 1 and 2 and come back to it. You will enjoy it alot more!


----------



## T-Wolves (Aug 22, 2000)

I didn't realize it until this episode, but I now prefer Karen over Pam. Jim's got a tough choice to make. Of course we all know who he's going to choose in the end.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

spear said:


> I think Toby wanted them shredded. Like Kevin said, they don't give him much responsibility but they do let him shred company documents.


I just thought it would have been funny if Kevin had just assumed that because they were giving the files to him, they needed to be shredded... only to find out he was wrong.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

JETarpon said:


> The missy part would make it funnier if she'd actually said missy.
> 
> "You have a lot to learn about this town, sweetie."


damn.. Thought it was missy.

But I knew there was SOME name at the end.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

I don't think Jim and Karen are dating or even seeing each other yet. I think perhaps he realizes that Karen is into him and that if he went to the bar with her like she asked, it would be a date. He had to be sure Pam was okay with that first, so that's why he told her he was seeing somebody. I bet this will all be clear next episode (but I'm probably wrong.)


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

NoThru22 said:


> I don't think Jim and Karen are dating or even seeing each other yet. I think perhaps he realizes that Karen is into him and that if he went to the bar with her like she asked, it would be a date. He had to be sure Pam was okay with that first, so that's why he told her he was seeing somebody. I bet this will all be clear next episode (but I'm probably wrong.)


Hm... maybe. But she did give him gum and he took it instantly without her even offering, and she put her arm on him when they walked back to the office.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> Hm... maybe. But she did give him gum and he took it instantly without her even offering, and she put her arm on him when they walked back to the office.


Holy crap. I think I'm dating my mom.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

They're not dating... at least not yet. The last we heard, she admitted being into him. It's highly unlikely that TPTB would have them start dating without showing it happen. That's too important a plot point to have happened in the background.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I have to say here, that, while I am a HUGE fan of this show, I thought this episode was a notch below. The main problem, I saw, was that they tried to cram what I thought was at least an hour's worth of material into a 44 minute (less with commercials) time slot. There were so many potentially funnier moments that, I thought, were cut too short or underdeveloped. I think what led to this problem was too many characters to touch on in the limited time frame. Now, we know we've lost at least one (who "quit" or was "fired"), but I believe, for this show to continue at its high performance level, we'll need to lose a few more for it to stay very funny.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I really disagree bierboy. I like the little throw away moments. I don't want them to concentrate too much on any one character. The more characters there are, the more office-like it feels to me.


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

In one of the previous epsiodes where Jim and Andy get drunk after hours at the office - Karen gives Jim a lift home after he falls off of his bike. They never really showed us what happened after the drop off, did they? Karen purposely does not get drunk (and knows Jim will be drunk on a bike later on). She is obviously into him and was going for an excuse to get him alone outside of the office (and with lowered inhibitions). So when Jim said he is seeing someone - I thought this served as affirmation that they did indeed have a drunken hookup that night (or at least one of the parties was drunk). ANd have since been hanging out more (they sure have looked a lot closer since then). 

But I do agree that would be a pretty big plot point to just gloss over (but they did not show him just getting dropped off either). Or am not recalling that ep correctly? I think they did this on purpose so we are unsure - then when Jim comes out and admits they hooked, we will be surprised.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> The other *black* guy wasn't trying to get stanley's attention. He was making some preposterous gestures as if he was glad to have another *black* on the team. And stanley's facial expression as a result was priceless.


Corrected it for you.


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

newsposter said:


> with jim's back to pam, will he be installing a mirror at his desk?


This reminded me that Jim's desk faces Karen's now, so Pam may get jealous when Jim and Karen are exchanging looks.

I wonder if Jim and Karen will start playing pranks and Andy and Dwight together - that could also make Pam jealous.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

BK89 said:


> In one of the previous epsiodes where Jim and Andy get drunk after hours at the office - Karen gives Jim a lift home after he falls off of his bike. They never really showed us what happened after the drop off, did they? Karen purposely does not get drunk (and knows Jim will be drunk on a bike later on). She is obviously into him and was going for an excuse to get him alone outside of the office (and with lowered inhibitions). So when Jim said he is seeing someone - I thought this served as affirmation that they did indeed have a drunken hookup that night (or at least one of the parties was drunk). ANd have since been hanging out more (they sure have looked a lot closer since then).
> 
> But I do agree that would be a pretty big plot point to just gloss over (but they did not show him just getting dropped off either). Or am not recalling that ep correctly? I think they did this on purpose so we are unsure - then when Jim comes out and admits they hooked, we will be surprised.


I think it was the episode after that one where she said she was into him, but didn't think he was into her that way.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

speaking of pranks....i wonder if they will do the drinking one day at month at their new office!


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

NoThru22 said:


> I don't think Jim and Karen are dating or even seeing each other yet. I think perhaps he realizes that Karen is into him and that if he went to the bar with her like she asked, it would be a date. He had to be sure Pam was okay with that first, so that's why he told her he was seeing somebody. I bet this will all be clear next episode (but I'm probably wrong.)


I got the impression that some time had passed between the last two episodes. Didn't they have to make decisions about who was going to Scranton and who was a severance package person and then have the Stamford survivors relocate to Scranton so they could prepare for the merge? The tribal council at the end was awesome! I can't believe they voted out the fat guy. He would have been helpful in the pretzel eating challenges.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

I had to download the episode off of iTunes because my Tivo did not record it. Because there are no commercials, I did not see the staples commercial, but I must be blind because I am also missing the shredder product placement in the episode. Can someone help me out here?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Meathead said:


> I had to download the episode off of iTunes because my Tivo did not record it. Because there are no commercials, I did not see the staples commercial, but I must be blind because I am also missing the shredder product placement in the episode. Can someone help me out here?


Kevin uses a shredder from Staples. The logo is very prominent on the shredder, just like the HP logos are pominent on the back of the computer monitors and Cisco is prominent on the back of the base of the phones.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

I don't think the Staples logo was obvious when he is actually using the shredder. I think it's only obvious when it's on the table next to him during his confessional. I had read about the product placement here before seeing the episode, so was actually looking when he used the shredder and didn't see it. It wasn't until the second viewing that I noticed it during the confessional.

I have mythtv with automatic commercial skipping so the first time I watched it there was no sign of the commercial at all. I turned off auto-skip for the second viewing.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

OK...I watched the episode three times & there is no scenes with Kevin & a shredder. They must have completely cut it out for iTunes. The only scene that involves Kevin (and it is not really a scene) is when he takes his jar of M&Ms & puts it under his desk.

Interesting.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Well, obviously the shredder scene will be cut when they cut it down to a normal sized episode. How long was the episode you downloaded from iTunes?


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

30:01 which is still longer than normal when you consider that is 30 minutes of straight show without commercials.


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

bidger said:


> He's Wayne Wilderson.


:: Insert quasi-racist THEY ALL LOOK THE SAME! comment here ::


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

My torrented version is also 30 minutes, and shows Kevin and the Staples shredder a couple times.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Pam seemed pretty upset when Jim told her he was seeing someone.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Meathead said:


> OK...I watched the episode three times & there is no scenes with Kevin & a shredder. They must have completely cut it out for iTunes. The only scene that involves Kevin (and it is not really a scene) is when he takes his jar of M&Ms & puts it under his desk.
> 
> Interesting.


Are you sure that's the same episode? Kevin and the shredder were featured several times but I don't remember anything about a jar of M&Ms. My torrented version is 30:11


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> Are you sure that's the same episode? Kevin and the shredder were featured several times but I don't remember anything about a jar of M&Ms. My torrented version is 30:11


Yeah, he took a huge jar of what I believe was M&Ms and hid it after one of the new people had talked to him (I think it was Andy).


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

It was when the female employee from Stamford (the one with the breast pump) arrived. I still don't get why Kevin hid the jar though....


----------



## knuckles (Dec 21, 2002)

busyba said:


> It was when the female employee from Stamford (the one with the breast pump) arrived. I still don't get why Kevin hid the jar though....


The others where there! He had to hide the valuables! You can't share with strangers!

Kevin is smart!


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Maybe the iTunes version is one of those "director cuts" they've had? Instead of making the show longer in this director's cut, perhaps they've swapped out some scenes to be replaced by others.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

I took Jim telling Pam he's seeing someone as a clear way of telling the audience that he's now seeing Karen. I don't mind that they glossed over the "official" beginning. They can't let us fall TOO in love with a Jim-Karen relationship or else we'll all be furious when the inevitable breakup happens. As it is, I'm already going to be upset when it happens. Karen rules.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

When Dwight and Angela got together they did it by discovery through Pam. Same with Michael and Carol. The cameras can't go into their homes so we have to just see the end result at work.

Speaking of Michael and Carol... ROFL, I wonder how THATS going.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

busyba said:


> It was when the female employee from Stamford (the one with the breast pump) arrived. I still don't get why Kevin hid the jar though....


Kevin wanted to hit it.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> Are you sure that's the same episode? Kevin and the shredder were featured several times but I don't remember anything about a jar of M&Ms. My torrented version is 30:11


Yeah, it is the same episode. Everything being discussed in this thread is in the iTunes version I downloaded. Everything except the shredder scenes.

I know this sounds anal, but can someone tell me what happens in the episode immediately before & immediately after the shredder scene with Kevin? Also, at what point in the show does it happen?

I will rewatch the ep (yet again) and tell you what the iTunes version does at those points.

EDIT: OK...I just downloaded the Torrent of the show. The clips of Kevin with the shredder were completely deleted from the iTunes version. I did not watch the whole thing to see if they stuck different scenes in there that did not air, but I confirmed that I am not crazy.

This was also my first Torrent download & I LOVE IT!


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Meathead said:


> Yeah, it is the same episode. Everything being discussed in this thread is in the iTunes version I downloaded. Everything except the shredder scenes.


I wonder if the shredder scenes were deleted from the torrent because Staples refused to pay a fee to Apple/iTunes for their blatant product placement, believing that the fee paid to NBC should cover them.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

OR maybe there was no reason to have the shredder scenes since they wouldn't have the shredder commercials, so NBC decided to replace those scenes.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

JETarpon said:


> OR maybe there was no reason to have the shredder scenes since they wouldn't have the shredder commercials, so NBC decided to replace those scenes.


but it was still part of the show. There were jokes there and we learned a bit more about Kevin.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Yeah, but I'm guessing that the entire shredder plot line was paid for by Staples and they only paid to have it broadcast the one time. They only paid for one broadcast and not for alternate or repeat showings (and so I predict it also won't appear when the episode is repeated).


----------



## mqpickles (Nov 11, 2004)

Jesda said:


> When Dwight and Angela got together they did it by discovery through Pam. Same with Michael and Carol. The cameras can't go into their homes so we have to just see the end result at work.
> 
> Speaking of Michael and Carol... ROFL, I wonder how THATS going.


I think that's the right idea, i.e., that it's supposed to be a documentary about the workplace, so they aren't showing the really private stuff.

Not true that the camera's can't go into their homes, although it is rare.
1. Oscar's home -- watching tv with Dwight and a certain third party (d/n want to spoil or bother with spoiler tags).
2. Michael's condo, but that was before he bought it.
3. Pam's apartment (I think).


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

mqpickles said:


> I think that's the right idea, i.e., that it's supposed to be a documentary about the workplace, so they aren't showing the really private stuff.
> 
> Not true that the camera's can't go into their homes, although it is rare.
> 1. Oscar's home -- watching tv with Dwight and a certain third party (d/n want to spoil or bother with spoiler tags).
> ...


Jim's home. Remember he had a party, and he and Pam were in his room and she sat at his desk I think. And Michael crashed the party and sang.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

mqpickles said:


> I think that's the right idea, i.e., that it's supposed to be a documentary about the workplace, so they aren't showing the really private stuff.
> 
> Not true that the camera's can't go into their homes, although it is rare.
> 1. Oscar's home -- watching tv with Dwight and a certain third party (d/n want to spoil or bother with spoiler tags).
> ...


I've been watching Season Two on DVD. The Halloween episode showed Michael at home at his condo on Halloween night. They showed kids come to the door to trick or treat.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

I found there to be quite a few funny parts to the episode, a few times I had to rewatch a scene because it was so funny.

One of my own cringe moments, though, was Andy's screensaver...

...which isn't a screensaver at all, it's the backdrop.

It wasn't a joke, wasn't intended to BE a joke. It's just reflective of the fact that EVERYONE'S TOO FREAKIN' RETARTED TO KNOW THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN A BACKDROP AND A SCREENSAVER!!!

I'm okay. NO I'M NOT.

I knew way in advance about the Staples product placement. How could I not, the banner ad that grows to fullscreen if you accidentally move your mouse over it slapped me in the face when I went to Yahoo the morning before the show aired. I figured SOMETHING was up.

Greg


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

What is a backdrop? Is that Mac-speak for Wallpaper?


----------



## mclark11 (Feb 19, 2003)

Did anyone notice that the fat guy who was fired looked familiar? He looked like the fat guy in the show Head of the Class. Can someone confirm this or tell me where I've seen him?


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

gchance said:


> I found there to be quite a few funny parts to the episode, a few times I had to rewatch a scene because it was so funny.
> 
> One of my own cringe moments, though, was Andy's screensaver...
> 
> ...


Did you mean Creed? and did you mean desktop?


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

gchance said:


> It's just reflective of the fact that EVERYONE'S TOO FREAKIN' RETARTED TO KNOW THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN A BACKDROP AND A SCREENSAVER!!!


but yet they are smart enough to spell the word correctly...


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Lopey said:


> Did you mean Creed? and did you mean desktop?


No, it was Andy. When he showed Angela his new desktop image of a cat dressed as a cowboy(?), he called it a "screensaver".

Most people call that image on their computers a "desktop" or "wallpaper", gchance calls it a "backdrop", and some people erroneously call it a "screensaver", although a screensaver is actually something completely different.

Maybe it's a regional thing like with soft drinks, some parts of the country say "soda", some say "pop", some say "soda pop", and there are even places where they call all soft drinks "Coke".


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

getbak said:


> No, it was Andy. When he showed Angela his new desktop image of a cat dressed as a cowboy(?), he called it a "screensaver".
> 
> Most people call that image on their computers a "desktop" or "wallpaper", gchance calls it a "backdrop", and some people erroneously call it a "screensaver", although a screensaver is actually something completely different.
> 
> Maybe it's a regional thing like with soft drinks, some parts of the country say "soda", some say "pop", some say "soda pop", and there are even places where they call all soft drinks "Coke".


Ahh forgot about that.. sorry my bad


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

getbak said:


> No, it was Andy. When he showed Angela his new desktop image of a cat dressed as a cowboy(?), he called it a "screensaver".


Not only wasn't it a screensaver, it wasn't art! It was kitsch, it's the opposite of art. I find that far more offensive than hard-core pornography!


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

I think backdrop comes from my Amiga days. Workbench still comes out of my mouth on occasion. And to be clear, Windows calls it a background, not wallpaper. So there.

Creed is the man though.

Greg


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Scranton - "They call it the Electric City because of the elec-tri-city". Not sure if this was in the video in the episode but it's on the video on NBC.

The deleted scene with Kevin on NBC is funny too. 

Frank


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

busyba said:


> Not only wasn't it a screensaver, it wasn't art! It was kitsch, it's the opposite of art. I find that far more offensive than hard-core pornography!


Let's not forget why Andy chose it in the first place. He is a chameleon blending into his surroundings. He saw that Angela was a cat fan and chose cat wallpaper, then went out of his way to point it out to her.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

gchance said:


> I think backdrop comes from my Amiga days. Workbench still comes out of my mouth on occasion. And to be clear, Windows calls it a background, not wallpaper. So there.


I've heard people refer to their background image as their screensaver before, so this didn't bug me in this episode... it's believable to me that Andy would make such a mistake.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

busyba said:


> The funniest thing about the genuine and ernest, yet completely blatant, product placement that they did on this episode is that the episode of 30 Rock that immediately followed it mercilessly mocked the whole product placement concept.


For those that mock the product placement, this is the new way of watching TV, thanks to the proliferation of TIVO's and DVR's. I think it's rather ingenious of TV execs that they found a way to get money from advertisers. Of course, PP has been around forever. As someone mentioned, everytime you see a Dell logo on the back of a computer monitor, that was paid for. If you see a Coke can on a desk, that was paid for. If you see "generic cola" or a Coke can turned so you can't see the label, no one paid for that PP opportunity.

30 Rock is basically a 22 minute GE infomercial with a plot. I love the show and have no problems, and I have commented that the PP has been getting blatant. I don't mind, but it is. The Snapple thing... mocking is a strong word for it, cuz I guarantee you they got premium ad dollars for that. Satirizing is a better word, IMO.

And as for the AMEX ellen thing... I bet you AMEX paid big bucks to have it mentioned on the bumper: "See Ellens new AMEX commercial!!!" it's office, office, office, AMEX... HA got you!!! Genious. it was even in the same font as the other NBC show promos.

The Office has been a front runner in incorporating PP into the plots since last season. Chilis, Staples, IPOD, Vance Refrigeration... all PP. Guess alot of you haven't noticed.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

On a program content note:

on the note that Andy and Dwight have similiar business savvy, and are competing against each other, and how Dwight perceived Andy as an immediate threat...

I find it hilarious that Andy had the hots for Angela... He has no clue Dwight and Angela are together... yet, he went right for her...

And boo on the breast pumping chick... go use the restroom fercrissakes. I would've filed a complaint with Toby faster than you can say: REDACT IT!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

bruinfan said:


> The Snapple thing... mocking is a strong word for it, cuz I guarantee you they got premium ad dollars for that. Satirizing is a better word, IMO.


I'm pretty sure the attitude of the writers was one of mockery. The suits tell you to pimp your show out, so you comply but in a manner that will also indicate your disapproval. They got to have their cake and eat it too.

A great example of this is the "Beer Bad" episode of Buffy. A wholly mediocre (at best) episode until you realize that at the time the governement was bribing networks with PSA credits in return for quietly embedding anti-drug or anti-drinking propaganda into their television shows and that the "Beer Bad" episode was Joss' deliberately ham-fisted approach towards meeting those requirements.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

bruinfan said:


> ...And boo on the breast pumping chick... go use the restroom fercrissakes. I would've filed a complaint with Toby faster than you can say: REDACT IT!


I agree...to my knowledge, that's not very realistic (but then, what do I know).


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

gchance said:


> One of my own cringe moments, though, was Andy's screensaver...
> 
> ...which isn't a screensaver at all, it's the backdrop.
> 
> ...


Andy's in Sales. It's not surprising that he wouldn't know the proper terminology.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

bruinfan said:


> And boo on the breast pumping chick... go use the restroom fercrissakes.


Do you to eat (or have your food prepared) in the restroom?

(You are right to a certain extent... in my experience, women who pump at work find a more secluded spot to do that in.)


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

BrettStah said:


> Do you to eat (or have your food prepared) in the restroom?
> 
> (You are right to a certain extent... in my experience, women who pump at work find a more secluded spot to do that in.)


and how does this pertain to pumping???

how am i right only to a certain extent???? if i had a condition that required me to pump my genitals, it wouldn't even cross my mind not to "find a more secluded spot." even if i had to take off my shirt (I don't have breasts) to put a bandaid on, I would go to the restroom. I can't believe that's even a question. 

it's funny that she pumps at her desk, facing the office, not covered with a blanket of some sort, and then gets mad for people looking at her. It's very funny. But if I were Ryan, and she snapped at me, she would have HR breathing down her neck before she was done.

It was obviously product placement for Medela.


----------



## spear (Oct 11, 2006)

bruinfan said:


> [...]
> The Office has been a front runner in incorporating PP into the plots since last season. Chilis, Staples, IPOD, Vance Refrigeration... all PP. Guess alot of you haven't noticed.


So who's paying for the Vance Refrigeration spots?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

spear said:


> So who's paying for the Vance Refrigeration spots?


Bob Vance, Vance Refrigeration.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

bruinfan said:


> ... if i had a condition that required me to pump my genitals, it wouldn't even cross my mind not to "find a more secluded spot."


  ROFLMAO! :up: :up: Great analogy!


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

bruinfan said:


> and how does this pertain to pumping???


Because that pumping is some kid's upcoming meal. A restroom isn't normally considered a good spot to prepare food. But like I said, the women that I've known who have pumped have all been able to locate a more private spot than the woman in this episode did. An unoccupied office or conference room, etc.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

I could see the product placement from a mile away. I've never seen a piece of office equipment with the name of the store it came from that predominantly displayed before. However, it was very well done. The salad was genius.

It's when product placement is done poorly that I don't like it. There was an episode of Alias where Sydney and Vaugh came running out of a building, and she said something like "over there, the F-150." They proceded to get into the truck and be chased down by a mustang, with many, many close up shots of the Ford logos and beauty shots of both vehicles. It felt completely out of place, and ridiculous. A shredder in an office makes sense, so it fit.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

BrettStah said:


> Because that pumping is some kid's upcoming meal. A restroom isn't normally considered a good spot to prepare food. But like I said, the women that I've known who have pumped have all been able to locate a more private spot than the woman in this episode did. An unoccupied office or conference room, etc.


Agreed that a restroom is not an appropriate place, but also agree that neither is the middle of the office. She should have been given time in the conference room or the break room. I agree HR at a normal office would have been all over that.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Why is a restroom inappropriate for health reasons? I don't get it. I brush my teeth in the restroom, and that actually is going into my body, not just on the outside.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

And who's wiping their breast or the pump on the toilet seat before using it? Just because it's in the restroom doesn't mean it's touching anything in there.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> Why is a restroom inappropriate for health reasons? I don't get it. I brush my teeth in the restroom, and that actually is going into my body, not just on the outside.


Yes, I have no problem with pumping in the restroom either. It's not like the breast milk is going to be touching the floor, the sink, or the toilets. It's just a private place to sit and bare your body.

And in many cases, when a woman pumps at work, it's not so that she can feed it to her baby. The milk gets thown out, but she has to pump every so often during the day to keep her body producing the milk so that she can breastfeed at night when she gets home. If a woman goes an entire 8+ hour workday without pumping, it won't take very long before she doesn't have any milk anymore.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

johnperkins21 said:


> I could see the product placement from a mile away. I've never seen a piece of office equipment with the name of the store it came from that predominantly displayed before.


Then you have never seen the back of a computer screen, which always says HP or Dell, or something of the sort, very prominently displayed. If it's on a TV show or movie, and it's not there, they black it out cuz it's not paid for.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

getreal said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by bruinfan
> ... if i had a condition that required me to pump my genitals, it wouldn't even cross my mind not to "find a more secluded spot."
> 
> ROFLMAO! Great analogy!


rereading my post, i could make quite the dirty joke


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

bruinfan said:


> Then you have never seen the back of a computer screen, which always says HP or Dell, or something of the sort, very prominently displayed. If it's on a TV show or movie, and it's not there, they black it out cuz it's not paid for.


During the closing credits both Staples and HP were listed as providing "Promotional Consideration" in the episode.

I don't remember which show it was, but I was watching something recently and there was an obvious piece of tape being used to cover the logo on the back of a monitor.

I liked the solution to product placement they came up with on Studio 60 this week.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

When my wife was pumping I think she used the bathroom but it doesn't surprise me at all that some people aren't comfortable with expressing their baby's milk in a bathroom. Heck, I've noticed many men continuously flushing the urinal while using it... I've never understood that. It seems like a tremendous waste of water so that, what, you don't even have to look at your own pee? I try not to look those guys in the eye .

As already discussed, most companies of any size (DM's Scranton branch isn't that large though) provide a private spot such as an empty office or conference room.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

bruinfan said:


> Then you have never seen the back of a computer screen, which always says HP or Dell, or something of the sort, very prominently displayed. If it's on a TV show or movie, and it's not there, they black it out cuz it's not paid for.


Not true, they are usually very subtle. This Staples sticker was LARGE and RED. Definitely stood out more than a Dell symbol on the back of a notebook, or HP on the back of a computer monitor. Even the real shredder has a Staples logo on it, just not that large or red.


----------



## mqpickles (Nov 11, 2004)

devdogaz said:


> Yes, I have no problem with pumping in the restroom either. It's not like the breast milk is going to be touching the floor, the sink, or the toilets. It's just a private place to sit and bare your body.
> 
> And in many cases, when a woman pumps at work, it's not so that she can feed it to her baby. The milk gets thown out, but she has to pump every so often during the day to keep her body producing the milk so that she can breastfeed at night when she gets home. If a woman goes an entire 8+ hour workday without pumping, it won't take very long before she doesn't have any milk anymore.


Boy, I hate to continue this big debate (especially when I agree with the main point, which is that this woman should not have whipped it out in the middle of the office like that), but there are some misconceptions that, as a recently lactating mother, I can clear up.

First, if you have an electric pump, you generally need an electrical outlet, so there are limited accessible spots in most public restrooms. And even if the milk isn't going to touch the floor or sink, some part of the pump is going to have to. And if you read the instructions for these things, you'd see how they could make an already nervous motioner super-paranoid so that even an area sterile enough for brain surgery might not seem good enough.

Mostly, if a woman is pumping at work, she's using it to feed her baby. There are exceptions, but mostly there's no point to going to all that trouble (and it is a huge pain) just to throw it all away. If you're pumping, it's usually because you believe breast milk is good for the baby, so you take it home in bottles.

And It's not true for most women that they will stop lactating if they don't nurse during the day. Everyone is different, but for most women, their bodies adjust to what they are doing, so if you only want to nurse in the morning and evening, that's what you do, and there is no point to pumping and dumping during the day.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Folks, look. This is a half hour _comedy_ show. The breast pump woman was supposed to be over the top. The point of the _comedy_ was that what she was doing and how she was doing it would make any male co-worker uneasy. Except Creed.

It wouldn't have been _comedy_ if she had been discreet.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

johnperkins21 said:


> Not true, they are usually very subtle. This Staples sticker was LARGE and RED. Definitely stood out more than a Dell symbol on the back of a notebook, or HP on the back of a computer monitor.


That just means that Staples paid a lot more. The HP and Dell logos are definitely paid for.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Lopey said:


> I don't really understand how you could start watching the show this season, without seeing the last two seasons and get what is really going on. The shows are really dependant on each other, and not independent like other comedy's like Everybody Love Raymond, or King of Queens. Especially since this season started off with Jim at another location... you totally miss out on the history between Jim and everyone else at the Scranton office. If I were TivoBrien, I would record this season, and start watching season 1 and 2 and come back to it. You will enjoy it alot more!


I started watching in the middle of this season and after seeing two episodes I pretty much understood what was going on. Here's what I learned (after the first two shows):

1) Jim used to work in Scranton
2) There was a "thing" between Jim and Pam (the nature of which I couldn't tell)
3) Michael is slightly loony
4) Michael slept with Jan, and / or used to date her
5) Toby always follows the rules
6) Jim made some PRICELESS faces at the camera
7) Dwight and the blonde woman (still don't know her name) are secretly dating
8) Dwight, despite all of his personality flaws, is a great salesman
9) "Jim's old seat" taker really doesn't like his shallow-as-a-skillet gf, but for some reason doesn't break up with her
10) Several people in the office think that Pam is hot and want to date her
11) Karen is HOT.

I also knew that I'd pick Karen over Pam any day of the week.

How accurate am I? (Please don't say that I was wrong because I didn't have all the details, I'm asking if I got the basics down.)


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

classicX said:


> How accurate am I?


One you may have missed over the past couple of weeks - Pam used to be engaged to whats-his-name who works in the warehouse, which is the main reason why Jim's hots for Pam in the previous seasons were unanswered.

It was one of those engaged-forever things (Pam used to win "engaged for the longest time" awards at the annual Dundies awards dinner that Michael hosts, until the most recent one where Michael got a twinge of compassion and gave her an award for Whitest Sneakers). Last season on a Dinner Cruise (in _Scranton?_) Jim was about to make a breakthrough with Pam when (what's his name? the forever fiance from the warehouse) announced that it was time to set a date for the wedding.

Jim's despair about Pam was one of the things (the main thing, probably) that led to his transfer to Stamford.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

JYoung said:


> Pam seemed pretty upset when Jim told her he was seeing someone.


I commented to my wife that she was VERY upset / hurt, as evidenced by her response - "You can do what you want." Women say that when they are angry / hurt / giving up.

My wife agreed.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

gchance said:


> It wasn't a joke*; it* wasn't intended to BE a joke. It's just reflective of the fact that EVERYONE'S TOO FREAKIN' *RETARDED* TO KNOW THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN A *BACKGROUND IMAGE* AND A SCREENSAVER!!!


Corrected for you, so the rest of us can understand. 

And plently of people know the difference between a background image and a screensaver, but those that aren't computer savvy think that they are the same thing. It WAS a joke, stemming from reality.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

pdhenry said:


> One you may have missed over the past couple of weeks - Pam used to be engaged to whats-his-name who works in the warehouse, which is the main reason why Jim's hots for Pam in the previous seasons were unanswered.
> 
> It was one of those engaged-forever things (Pam used to win "engaged for the longest time" awards at the annual Dundies awards dinner that Michael hosts, until the most recent one where Michael got a twinge of compassion and gave her an award for Whitest Sneakers). Last season on a Dinner Cruise (in _Scranton?_) Jim was about to make a breakthrough with Pam when (what's his name? the forever fiance from the warehouse) announced that it was time to set a date for the wedding.
> 
> Jim's despair about Pam was one of the things (the main thing, probably) that led to his transfer to Stamford.


Like I said, it's not something I "missed", I was correct in that there was _something_ between Jim and Pam.

Honestly, there's no way I could've known that much detail without having seen the relevant episodes.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Funny, I have never gotten that lots of people around the office think Pam is hot, only Jim (and all of the internet  ).

As far as the pumping, it was obviously supposed to be a characture. Like people said, in real life, comanies provide some private area either temporarily, or in the case of many of the larger tech comanies with cube farms, permanently.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Lee L said:


> Funny, I have never gotten that lots of people around the office think Pam is hot, only Jim (and all of the internet  ).


Kevin and Toby have definitely made it clear that they have the hots for her. And I think Dwight did too in the first season, before he started seeing Angela. And I'm also thinking that Creed may have made one or more remarks about/to her, but I'm not as sure about that as I am about Kevin and Toby.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

classicX said:


> Like I said, it's not something I "missed", I was correct in that there was _something_ between Jim and Pam.
> 
> Honestly, there's no way I could've known that much detail without having seen the relevant episodes.


My point was not that you _missed_ it, but that the past few weeks alone may not have let you understand some parts.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

pdhenry said:


> My point was not that you _missed_ it, but that the past few weeks alone may not have let you understand some parts.


I accept that I don't *fully* understand the backstory. I was responding to Lopey's comment, and was to prove that the episodes have enough information in them that after two or three weeks watching, you know enough to enjoy the show, without it being mandatory to watch the first seasons.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

classicX said:


> I accept that I don't fully understand the backstory. My response was to prove that the episodes have enough information in them that after two or three weeks watching, you know enough to enjoy the show, without it being mandatory to watch the first seasons.


I agree. I didn't start really watching The Office until this season. I did manage to catch 3 or 4 epiosdes just prior to season three startign up (set up the season pass for it and TiVo snagged a few episodes, including "Casino Night"). I then started watching Season 3. After mayeb two episodes, I rented season one DVD and watched all of it. I still continued to watch season 3. Just this weekend, I rented disc one of season two and watched it all (I had already seen "The Dundees" on the TiVo).

You certainly don't need to see seasons one and two to enjoy three or understand it. I think the epsidoes DO stand on their own pretty well. Sure, there are some character development issues and character relationship issues that tun through the series. But those aren't hard to figure out.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

You forgot the part where jim was two or three times rebuked by pam when he expressed interest in becoming more than friends. And the fact that pam's fiance treated her like dirt on many occasions. And that jim basically told her he loves her and when she didn't reciprocate, only then did he transferred to the other branch.

Those are integral to understanding why jim is a bit cold to her now.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> You forgot the part where jim was two or three times rebuked by pam when he expressed interest in becoming more than friends. And the fact that pam's fiance treated her like dirt on many occasions. And that jim basically told her he loves her and when she didn't reciprocate, only then did he transferred to the other branch.
> 
> Those are integral to understanding why jim is a bit cold to her now.


I don't think you need to see the entire series to figure that out. (of course, I DID see "Casino Night") You can easily tell from just watching season 3 that things got a bit awkward between Jim and Pam. But it doesn't last long. Before the merger, they are talking on the phone and texting each other. I don't think he is cold to her. Rather, he is treating her like "the friend".


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> You forgot the part where jim was two or three times rebuked by pam when he expressed interest in becoming more than friends. And the fact that pam's fiance treated her like dirt on many occasions. And that jim basically told her he loves her and when she didn't reciprocate, only then did he transferred to the other branch.
> 
> Those are integral to understanding why jim is a bit cold to her now.


That clears things up for this new viewer.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

Jeeters said:


> That just means that Staples paid a lot more. The HP and Dell logos are definitely paid for.


You missed my original point. Not that I haven't seen product placement before, but that I could tell it was product placement by how prominent the logo was. The actual shredder itself has a much more subtle logo imprinted on it.

As you can see from this image, the logo is simply stamped into the existing silver, but in the episode it was a big red sticker:


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

classicX said:


> 5) Toby always follows the rules


Toby is the Human Resources representative in the Scranton office, so he answers to the HR people at corporate, *not* Michael. It's Toby's job to make sure that the HR regulations are followed and of course, this is frequently in conflict with Michael's schemes.

So it's not that Toby always "follows the rules," he's just doing his job. And it drives Michael crazy because Toby doesn't go along with Michael's nonsense and Michael can't fire Toby or do anything else to get rid of Toby.



classicX said:


> 7) Dwight and the blonde woman (still don't know her name) are secretly dating


Her name is Angela. They were secretly dating in S2, but things have been strained between them since Dwight's failed coup and the humilating aftermath. It's not entirely clear whether they are still dating.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

johnperkins21 said:


> You missed my original point. Not that I haven't seen product placement before, but that I could tell it was product placement by how prominent the logo was. The actual shredder itself has a much more subtle logo imprinted on it.
> 
> As you can see from this image, the logo is simply stamped into the existing silver, but in the episode it was a big red sticker:


They do the same with the HP logos on the compuers and the Cisco phones. I have a Cisco IP phone on my desk. The logo on the back of the base is embossed into the plastic, just like your pic of the shredder. In "The Office", they have painted the Cisco logo to standout. It's just as prominant as the Stapes logo on the shredder. Nothing new here product placement wise.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> They do the same with the HP logos on the compuers and the Cisco phones. I have a Cisco IP phone on my desk. The logo on the back of the base is embossed into the plastic, just like your pic of the shredder. In "The Office", they have painted the Cisco logo to standout. It's just as prominant as the Stapes logo on the shredder. Nothing new here product placement wise.


You are correct. I was simply stating that I could see the product placement from a mile away as a response to posts like this:



warrenevans said:


> I didn't realize that the shredder was an ad till I saw the staples ad. I loved that he shredded the wrong CC


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

BrettStah said:


> Kevin and Toby have definitely made it clear that they have the hots for her. And I think Dwight did too in the first season, before he started seeing Angela. And I'm also thinking that Creed may have made one or more remarks about/to her, but I'm not as sure about that as I am about Kevin and Toby.


Also, in the episode where everyone was outside because there was a fire in the office, they were playing games like "what 3 books would you want on a desert island". When someone announced that they were now going to play "who would you do?" at least 3 guys immediately said "Pam" before even being called upon.

"'Who would you do'? I love this game, I play it every night before I go to sleep." [/MichaelScott]


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

busyba said:


> Also, in the episode where everyone was outside because there was a fire in the office, they were playing games like "what 3 books would you want on a desert island". When someone announced that they were now going to play "who would you do?" at least 3 guys immediately said "Pam" before even being called upon.


Except for Roy, of course. Who chose Angela.

I like Pam, but I'm not sure the point is that all the guys in the office have the "hots" for her. I think the point, at least in that fire game, was that she's by far the most attractive woman in the office. (And that everyone thinks so except for her own fiance.)

But when Katy the "hot girl" came along (who went on to date Jim), nobody paid any attention to Pam and they were all going on about Katy and how pretty she was. So Pam is pretty enough, but they don't think of her as the "hot girl." (Jenna Fischer is very pretty but I think they "frump" her up purposely so Pam isn't seen as being too "hot.")


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Magnolia88 said:


> Except for Roy, of course. Who chose Angela.


That's funny! I forgot about that.

I just went back and watched that scene again. The two guys who jumped in and said "Pam" were Kevin and..... Oscar! (Maybe he didn't know he was gay yet. )



> I like Pam, but I'm not sure the point is that all the guys in the office have the "hots" for her. I think the point, at least in that fire game, was that she's by far the most attractive woman in the office. (And that everyone thinks so except for her own fiance.)
> 
> But when Katy the "hot girl" came along (who went on to date Jim), nobody paid any attention to Pam and they were all going on about Katy and how pretty she was. So Pam is pretty enough, but they don't think of her as the "hot girl." (Jenna Fischer is very pretty but I think they "frump" her up purposely so Pam isn't seen as being too "hot.")


They're all hot for Pam because she's cute and she's there. That's how guys think.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Magnolia88 said:


> Except for Roy, of course. Who chose Angela.
> 
> I like Pam, but I'm not sure the point is that all the guys in the office have the "hots" for her. I think the point, at least in that fire game, was that she's by far the most attractive woman in the office. (And that everyone thinks so except for her own fiance.)
> 
> But when Katy the "hot girl" came along (who went on to date Jim), nobody paid any attention to Pam and they were all going on about Katy and how pretty she was. So Pam is pretty enough, but they don't think of her as the "hot girl." (Jenna Fischer is very pretty but I think they "frump" her up purposely so Pam isn't seen as being too "hot.")


Kevin is on the record stating he "would hit that" when talking about Pam.

And Toby tried to ask Pam out and chickened out.

And Michael tried to move in with the kiss a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

busyba said:


> That's funny! I forgot about that.


And he didn't actually say Angela. He said something like "That uptight blonde Christian chick"


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Magnolia88 said:


> Toby is the Human Resources representative in the Scranton office, so he answers to the HR people at corporate, *not* Michael. It's Toby's job to make sure that the HR regulations are followed and of course, this is frequently in conflict with Michael's schemes.
> 
> So it's not that Toby always "follows the rules," he's just doing his job. And it drives Michael crazy because Toby doesn't go along with Michael's nonsense and Michael can't fire Toby or do anything else to get rid of Toby.
> 
> Her name is Angela. They were secretly dating in S2, but things have been strained between them since Dwight's failed coup and the humilating aftermath. It's not entirely clear whether they are still dating.


He, that explains Toby.

And I saw Dwight's failed coup (you are talking about when he went behind Michael's back to Jan, and then Michael totally ripped him by faking his "demotion", right?).

As far as things being strained, they haven't really showed much between them after that, so it's hard to know. Dwight certainly gets the "jealous" look when the new guy from Stamford starts talking to her.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> And he didn't actually say Angela. He said something like "That uptight blonde Christian chick"


"Roy? Who would you do?"
"Uhhhh... I got it! What's the name of that tight-ass christian chick, the blonde?"
"My name is Angela."
"Hey Angela! Roy. Nice to meet ya!"


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

busyba said:


> "Roy? Who would you do?"
> "Uhhhh... I got it! What's the name of that tight-ass christian chick, the blonde?"
> "My name is Angela."
> "Hey Angela! Roy. Nice to meet ya!"


YEah..

LOL!!

Awesome.. (actually, just saw "The Fire" over the weekend)


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> YEah..
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> Awesome.. (actually, just saw "The Fire" over the weekend)


Ry-an startedthe FI-RE!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

busyba said:


> Ry-an startedthe FI-RE!


That was too funny.

All of that just after he told the camera he didn't want to be known as some <fill in the blank> guy.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Magnolia88 said:


> Except for Roy, of course. Who chose Angela.
> 
> I like Pam, but I'm not sure the point is that all the guys in the office have the "hots" for her. I think the point, at least in that fire game, was that she's by far the most attractive woman in the office. (And that everyone thinks so except for her own fiance.)
> 
> But when Katy the "hot girl" came along (who went on to date Jim), nobody paid any attention to Pam and they were all going on about Katy and how pretty she was. So Pam is pretty enough, but they don't think of her as the "hot girl." (Jenna Fischer is very pretty but I think they "frump" her up purposely so Pam isn't seen as being too "hot.")


This is more what I was thinking.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

classicX said:


> And I saw Dwight's failed coup (you are talking about when he went behind Michael's back to Jan, and then Michael totally ripped him by faking his "demotion", right?).
> 
> As far as things being strained, they haven't really showed much between them after that, so it's hard to know. Dwight certainly gets the "jealous" look when the new guy from Stamford starts talking to her.


Yeah, that's what I'm talking about. After the failed coup attempt, Michael humiliated Dwigt in front of the entire office and Angela was not pleased about the whole thing or with Dwigt's behavior with begging Michael not to fire him, etc.

Since then, we haven't really seen them together much, and Angela wasn't very happy with him during the whole Diwali thing either, so some people have speculated that they are on the outs. I don't think they've broken up but they definitely are not as lovey-dovey as they once were.

Andy definitely might shake things up even more, since he's already taken a shine to Angela. I'm sure that will be an interesting triangle developing there.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

BrettStah said:


> Kevin and Toby have definitely made it clear that they have the hots for her. And I think Dwight did too in the first season, before he started seeing Angela. And I'm also thinking that Creed may have made one or more remarks about/to her, but I'm not as sure about that as I am about Kevin and Toby.


Don't forget that when Michael thought he and Jim were best buddies (because Jim told Michael, in confidence, that he had a crush on Pam), he took Jim out for lunch at Hooters and they had this coversation:



The Secret said:


> Michael : What do you like best about Pam?
> Jim : Uh, I really dont want to talk about it.
> Michael : Is it her legs? Her boobs? Her
> Jim : Um shes easy to talk to, I guess. And uh, shes got a really good sense of humor.
> ...


----------

